# nice kitty...



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

http://www.telestereo.com/Archivos/video.swf


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

That's so cute & sweet - BUT really scary!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

:jaw:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Ahhh, that guy's head looks like it could easily become that Lion's lunch!

Scary!! Cute though!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Braveheart!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Doggie Nut said:


> Braveheart!!


Or wacko!!!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh my gosh I got so nervous for a second. VERY cute though!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

it kinda looks like they are making-out!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

WOW. That's amazing. Don't think I'd want to be that lovey with a lion after some of the things that have happened with lions and tigers over the last couple of years, but it's very touching.


----------

